# german shepherd puppy hates going walks



## mazer34 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have a gorgeous 11 week old german shepherd puppy girl and she hates going out the house,she is so scared she wants back in the house straight away ,when I get her to walk away from the house and if she sees people she growls and barks at them non stop.She even does this to dogs.I have never had this problem before with a puppy so its new to me.I was thinking of taking her to dog classes 2mw but will this make her even worse being around lots of people and dogs ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

I dont have much doggy training knowledge im afraid,but lots on here do! i would have thought puppy classes would have a very positive effect on a shy nervous dog,helping him to socialise and interact with others,my dog is quite nervous of other dogs because he didnt really mix enough when he was a pup.good luck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Has she actually been near another dog other than he litter mates or is she just barking at them from a distance??


----------



## mazer34 (Mar 24, 2008)

the only dog she has been near is my 4 year old rottweiler who she plays with all the time,they are best friends !my puppy also hates being away from me,follows me every where,if I even leave her for 5 minutes she howls like a wolf.my husband has just took her out for a walk tonight and met a fellow GS male,she barked but once he sniffed at her she was fine and she barked at the owner but once he gave her a fuss and touched her she was fine again.Im actually upstairs on the PC and I can even hear her whining for me and she is with my hubby.


----------



## EllenJay (Feb 27, 2008)

mazer34 said:


> I have a gorgeous 11 week old german shepherd puppy girl and she hates going out the house,she is so scared she wants back in the house straight away ,when I get her to walk away from the house and if she sees people she growls and barks at them non stop.She even does this to dogs.I have never had this problem before with a puppy so its new to me.I was thinking of taking her to dog classes 2mw but will this make her even worse being around lots of people and dogs ?


Hi there, just wondering if you have been to the class before without a dog and just sat and watched how it runs? I ask this as I personally think you get a better idea of things if you are not watching or working with your dog at the same time. Also, it will give you the opportunity to talk with one of the instructors/trainers with regards what you hope to gain from attending. We also had a GSD dog who had issues with other dogs (he had been attacked by another dog at 12 weeks), he was great with people, we thought that by taking him to classes that it would help him be more sociable......what a mistake that was! He was fantastic when he was at work, his obedience on or off lead was great but when it came to playtime/rest time he was like a dog posessed! Even the instructors couldn't believe that he was the same dog in the ring as he was out. Although he improved some towards the end of his life, (pts 2 years ago at the age of 11 due to DM) he was never ever comfortable when any other dog was within his sights other than the GSD x Rott that he lived with and loved to pieces. 
I'm not saying that the above scenario will happen with your girl as I know many nervous gsd's that have attended dog class and everything has turned out great, but I would suggest that you go along on your own for the first class and talk to them about your concerns.


----------



## mazer34 (Mar 24, 2008)

yes,I have been to dog classes before with my rottweiller when she was a puppy to socialise her and train her.I went without the dog too.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

mazer34 said:


> the only dog she has been near is my 4 year old rottweiler who she plays with all the time,they are best friends !my puppy also hates being away from me,follows me every where,if I even leave her for 5 minutes she howls like a wolf.my husband has just took her out for a walk tonight and met a fellow GS male,she barked but once he sniffed at her she was fine and she barked at the owner but once he gave her a fuss and touched her she was fine again.


I thought so, I would get her into a puppy socialisation class as quickly as possible, that should sort her out. Sounds like she's just not sure of other dogs and unfamilar people, once she realises they aren't a threat the problem should ease. 

As for following you around, don't let her, praise her when she's been quiet in your absence and ignore her when she howls.


----------



## mazer34 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks for the advise every one.no one bothered to advise me on the GSD forum ! I seem to have been deleted as I said I got advise from another dog forum,a bit petty  this is a great forum here.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

mazer34 said:


> thanks for the advise every one.no one bothered to advise me on the GSD forum ! I seem to have been deleted as I said I got advise from another dog forum,a bit petty  this is a great forum here.


haha muppets! most other forums are crap! this is the best one i've come across!


----------



## mazer34 (Mar 24, 2008)

well,I took zara to dog classes tonight and she was just brillant,not a single growl or bark ! very strange ! she even met a female GSD and had fun with it !she just lay on the floor and watched the dogs doing their stuff,tonight was a dog party so I just watched,going back next week for training.as soon as I got out in the street though she barked at a person with a dog !


----------



## mazer34 (Mar 24, 2008)

HELP,she is still barking outside when I meet people,as soon as I go out the front door she starts her barking at nothing usually.When I meet people its quite embaressing as she goes mental but with her tail wagging.I just walk on and ry to ignore her barking,should I say no or something to her when she does it ?She is now 12 weeks old.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Continue with the training, since socialisation is fun for both your pup and you.

If she barks at someone in the street, just ignore her and continue walking. It is important to remain pack leader in order to have a well adjusted dog.

I cannot wait to get my GSD into a puppy class, its about time I escaped from the office


----------



## StormAndy (Apr 6, 2008)

congrats...glad to hear she is coming round..


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi

Keep going with the training - she wont change over night - it'll take a while to get used to new situations. Try and introduce her to lots of new places - walk her in different places. She just need to learn that new things wont hurt her. Puppy classes should help with the socializing. get different people to stroke her to, i know the barking can be embarassing but just ignore it - the more attention you give her for doing it the more she'll do it.

as for following you around - she needs to become a little less dependant on you - so when she follows you if its inconivent just ignore - dont give her the attention - and dont respond to the howling - if she gets really bad with it then jus give her a simple 'no'

hope some of this might be of help - just be patient she'll get there - she just still a baby.

susie and the gang.


----------



## mazer34 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks,this morning I seen people coming towards me so I had to walk the other way as I knew she would start her barking,I supose this is the wrong thing to do ? its just so embaressing when people frown at you as she is only 13 weeks old but a big fluffy puppy.I even had a person run away from me when they seen her barking.


----------



## kittysoo (Mar 9, 2008)

I have read some where here that you should sit outside your supermarket for an hour or so. Sit further away so she can see whats going on then gradually get closer. It might de sensitize her to people and dogs a bit.

Hope it helps.


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

What ever you do dont walk the other way from people coz you are scared she will bark - this will make her worse and become unsocial - shes need to be around and meet new people - i know its embarssing (my collie used to jump on everyone - that was really embarrasing!!) - but you've got to work through that - and to be honest you need to start getting used to people running or walking away from you - as soon as shes fully grown you unfortunetly will probally get a lot of prejudice - people dont understand that just coz shes 'big' shes also friendly - ive got the friendliest, happiest, fun loving shepherd in the world - shes a darling and wouldnt hurt a fly - but yet people still walk the other way or cross the road because shes a 'shepherd' or 'a big dog' and therefore they think she must be 'nasty'.

i hate to have to tell you that - sorry. it really rattles me that people can be so predujice about shepherds - but you really are just going to have to get used to it - which is way its even more important that you stop her barking - she needs to socialize with people.

*does anyone else with shepherds have problems with people picking up there dogs or walking the other way - or is it just my area?????* as i know 3 or 4 people up here that have the same problem, people just dont want to know the shepherds now they are fully grown.*

susie and the gang.


----------



## mazer34 (Mar 24, 2008)

I went to dog training last night and what a nightmare,it was my 1st time with Zara training with other dogs ! She barked non stopped,pulled at the lead then I got told by the trainer to shout NO and jerk her lead every time she barked and pulled it was like shouting at the wall,she still barked and pulled !I took her out today,guess what,barked non stop at every person she saw and pulled non stop !I get people crossing the street when they see me with my rottie so Im used to people doing that to me.They have the problem not me !The only thing my rottie would bite is the hoover,she is scared of it.Daft dog..My GSD puppy is not going to beat me,Im determined to get her trained !!I know one thing they are really intelligent dogs like yesterday I taught her to lie down within minutes,now does it when you tell her,there were people with puppies last night who have been there for monthes and their dogs were not able to lie down or sit and here is my zara doing it on command.


----------



## drawn-to-animals (Apr 3, 2008)

hi

glad to hear your not gonna let her beat you!! keep going with the training - glad shes picks things up quickly - hopefully she get this a bit more quickly for you.... with regards to the pulling - does she pull all the time or just when shes see's something she wants to bark at??? if its all the time have you tried a porduct called a 'lupi' - its a training harness made from soft rope - when the dog pulls it tightens - but as its soft rope - not to hurt just become uncomfortable - i've only know 1 dog not too respond to it and thats my collie (! - nothing stops her - evening private training!!!) - not many pet shops sell it but you cant get it quite easily on the interent. i prefered it to a training collar or halti as it doesnt tighten around the neck - and you have full control over the dog as you are holding her by her 'weight' (around her chest). 

hope things start improving - keep us posted.

susie and the gang


----------



## mazer34 (Mar 24, 2008)

she does the pulling whenever I go a walk,when I leave the house I have to practically drag her to go a walk then going back to the house she pulls like a train !at the classes you get told to walk around in a circle thats when she pulls when there is a dog infront of her and she barks non stop too.all this and the tail wagging !


----------



## Doggielady (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and apologise for dragging up old posts but did you resolve?

I'm having the same problem. My GSD is 15 weeks today and since we've had her she's barked at other dogs. It didn't help that at her socialisation party, she was hiding under a bench when she was bowled over by an overenthusiastic puppy, who went on to get really excited, pin her in the corner and she went for him and then a couple of weeks later (after going to our local breed club a couple of times and eventually coming around to be able to sniff other dogs - they can't approach her) she was assaulted by an offlead dog which came out of nowhere from behind us - thankfully no injuries but took her way back in her socialisation and back to her fear of getting in the car etc.

Now it's people she's started barking at and as you said, it's so embarrassing! I don't know why she barks. I'm not a dog expert so have no idea if this is fear, play, aggresssion or what. She starts her KCGC training this week so I'm hoping that will help but she goes out with me and mostly she is fine. Then a week or so ago she started barking at people. The only person to approach us, she jumped up for a fuss (I'd normally discourage this but it was too late) but this person had kids with him and she was barking at them which scared the hell out of them. I had two men cross the road and a mouthful off another last night. It's not fun. I've tried to make her sit and I stand in front to break eye contact but she tries to look around my legs - her hackles raised but that could still be play right? - i've tried saying "enough" in a deep quiet voice, also "no", "leave it" and "ah-ah" which are all commands she normally responds to. 

I've heard sitting outside a supermarket or similar with lots of people can help but I don't think Asda would appreciate me sitting outside scaring off its customers! 

Any advice would be really appreciated.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi i have the same probs with my two i sat outside our general hospital for two weeks and lots of people going in and out , it worked while they were were tiny pups but now they bark at everyone we pass , yet anyone i ask inside my house they love to bits even if they dont know them, when they are in the van they bark if a person passes near to it, they are also the same with dogs , as one has been bitten twice once when he was only 10 weeks old and the other week i have tried everything too, and i cant seem to get them to look at me no matter what i do once they are barking and pulling they take no notice of me at all,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

when i got my gsd saracen his owners got rid of him because he "barked at everything"......i was lucky, becuase i did'nt have any problems with him when i got him..wish i still had him around


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Aww you must really miss him Janice, i have had lots of sheps and these two seem to be the only ones im having a prob with, and getting nowhere fast, my oh spoils them i think thats a factor but you know men cant tell them anything , with my other sheps i was married to the oh i lost suddenly, and he was great with sheps as he trained with them in the army, so we both worked together , lol, now im at a complete loss as what i should be doing they are both Hyper have changed there food tried everything, but still going to keep going and trying .


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jeanie said:


> Aww you must really miss him Janice, i have had lots of sheps and these two seem to be the only ones im having a prob with, and getting nowhere fast, my oh spoils them i think thats a factor but you know men cant tell them anything , with my other sheps i was married to the oh i lost suddenly, and he was great with sheps as he trained with them in the army, so we both worked together , lol, now im at a complete loss as what i should be doing they are both Hyper have changed there food tried everything, but still going to keep going.


yep jeanie i miss him all the time..and its been 8 years now.
are both of yours the same age?


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Yes they are Janice there are 3 weeks between them, they are great with me but go crazy every time my oh goes out and comes back in jumping all the time and there claws scratch him they never do this with me ever, , he only has to put his shoes on yet they are taken out twice a day when we go over the moors as they are near us, at wits end really Janice.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

aw bless.i'm sorry to hear your having a rough time with them
i'm no expert but i would say its one of 2 things.

1st they know your o/h is a soft touch...lol cos dogs are like kids
and 2nd....because they are the same age...
its so much harder ( i've found).to train 2 dogs of the same age.
mia and kai have 2 months difference in age but i got them 2 weeks apart. and i can't do half with these 2 that i've done with other dogs i've had.
is you o/h firm with them?
the other thing i'm thinking is this...why not make one pup your dog (so to speak) and the other one your o/hs .....perhaps that way the dogs MIGHT be more focused...
i'm sure someone will tell me i'm wrong lol.but its only my oppion..


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

No Janice he is really soft with them on a daily basic, untill they start jumping thats when he gets up in a moring when he pts shoes on and when he goes out and comes back in, then he shouts and gets annoyed with them , we got Jazz first the only one we were having , as we got them from friends we went to visit and she had Jet the black one, last in litter oh wanted him so we got him too, but i have to say he has never had dogs before and wont listen to anything i say lol, they both do what i say and are good indoors but i have to be there to stop them jumping on him or they just get worse the more he shouts the more excited they get , Jet the black is his sort of, and he dosent jump as much as Jazz , but his arms are covered with cuts and scratches, as he dosent take any notice of him either lol what a job it is.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

jeanie said:


> No Janice he is really soft with them on a daily basic, untill they start jumping thats when he gets up in a moring when he pts shoes on and when he goes out and comes back in, then he shouts and gets annoyed with them , we got Jazz first the only one we were having , as we got them from friends we went to visit and she had Jet the black one, last in litter oh wanted him so we got him too, but i have to say he has never had dogs before and wont listen to anything i say lol, they both do what i say and are good indoors but i have to be there to stop them jumping on him or they just get worse the more he shouts the more excited they get , Jet the black is his sort of, and he dosent jump as much as Jazz , but his arms are covered with cuts and scratches, as he dosent take any notice of him either lol what a job it is.


pmsl jeanie...i've now got this picture in my head of your h/o being jumped all over by 2 dogs..hahaha.
i'm thinking we should have a thread on " how to train o/hs"......
sorry i could'nt be of more help...great dogs you have by the way


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Haha Janice i think that might be a good idea lol, i cant stop laughing now, thanks for your help, sometimes just talking helps.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Taking her to puppy training classes was the best thing i think for your dog nothing like building up her confidence and if done in a controlled way you have full support and advice on tap from your mentor. Im sure she will end up loving the company of others.


----------



## Doggielady (Sep 2, 2008)

I think it happens a lot. Is it the breed? 

Jeanie I don't know how you cope with two, its hard enough with one! 

I tried a halti today as my GSD also pulls a little. I've been worried up until now about trying to do everything so I've decided I'll wait until after she is better socialised to concentrate on loose leash walking etc and for now just get her out there mixing!

It seemed to work well. She wasn't happy with the halti but she can't pull me in the same way so I'm not making her pulling worse. I was better becuase I was concentrating only on her reaction to things around her instead of doing ten things at once! Because she was more interested in removing the halti, I had less people problems! I walked to the supermarket and had a few barks out of her on the way but nothing major. I was so confident I went on to walk into the town centre and on to the busy bus station. She didn't bark at all by the time we got there. Several people stroked her. Lots said she was lovely, including those she barked at who saw her for what she is - a puppy! Maybe people think the halto is a muzzle so feel more confident? I need to keep this up and try it at night as it may be that she only does it when its dark but I feel like I've now got something we can work with. She is easily spooked with people and barked and ran at my daughter tonight who had just got out of the shower and was wearing a towel and had wet hair. The dog's hackles were up as she ran at her barking but as soon as she realised who it was her whole body changed to flattened ears, wagging tail, crying and bouncing. 

Other dogs will be tough as she got attacked again by another dog in town today. The owner said it was good with animals. With his reasurance I gave her some slack lead so she nervously went towards the other dog and it lunged at her face and managed to bite her mouth. It wasn't punctured but it was swollen. She yelped, ran behind my legs and wouldn't come out again. The other dog sat there curling its lips at her. No wonder she's finding it hard with other dogs. The ones she meets are all crazy!  Roll on obedience classes this friday!


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Hi Doggie Lady, we cope just !! both ours have been to training and had one to one, this has only happened since Jazz got bit twice , i cant say its easy with two the same age we tend to take them out and then i walk one and oh walks the other lol, its hard work and we are not youngsters, but i wouldnt part with them. tried halties my Black one ended up at vets he damaged his nose so they didnt work i think we have had every lead harness and half checks halties going , nothing works once they are fixated on something, its just like we are not there , im so sorry your little one got bit such a shame, good luck with the classes let me know how you get on , sounds like things are getting better for you at the supermarket, where at the moment ours seem to be going backwards,


----------



## mazer34 (Mar 24, 2008)

well my puppy is now a BIG 8 months old and is still barking at people,infact its even worse ! I take her to puppy class,she barks maybe once and is perfect there,take her outside,goes mental at people,pulls me off my feet even with a halti on ! She is stronger than my rottie !The breeder says Im too soft with her as she is being over dominating or extreme case too protective of me.I dont know what to do next ! people avoid me when they see her going mad,rarely someone will touch her and she shuts up once they stroke her.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

I do not know if this has already been asked, but do you take her for a walk with your other dog as she may follow its lead..


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Im sorry Mazer but i know what you mean, ours are not much better than that we are at our wits end, with them, the puppies classes didnt do any good at all, they tried clicker training at one we went to , then i had one to one for them no differance,, but they do not like strangers or dogs at all i am at a loss what to do next, they pull me over too, even if i only have one out, my vet dosent really want to treat them as they are so over excitable, had lots of sheps never had any like this before.


----------



## mazer34 (Mar 24, 2008)

my 2 dogs get walked separate,I couldnt handle Zara (gsd) with tanya (rottie) together,as zara jumps all over tanya.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Ours too are walked seperate we go out in van then oh goes one way and i go the other they are to much together pull terrible cant get noses off ground on there own they are not to bad , then we meet back at the van,


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

GSD's bond very tightly with their owners and immediate family, which is why training classes are a must for this breed.

You may find that she will tolerate strangers, but a typical GSD will not court a strangers attention. They are also fiercely loyal and extremely intelligent.

I know that I am biased, but I love the breed and cannot imagine life without them


----------



## mazer34 (Mar 24, 2008)

so true,my girl doesnt let me out of her sight.we bonded strong since I got her when she was 7 weeks old.follows me every where too.I hear they are really fond of women and children.


----------

